# Datumsausgabe deutsch / englisch



## me.toString (5. Okt 2006)

Hi ihr da "draußen" ...

jetzt habe ich fast zwei ganze Tage an einem Fehler gesucht, der seit Anfang der Woche auftritt ... und nun hab ich ihn endlich gefunden ... die eine Bibliothek, die ich verwende, bekommt von mir u.a. ein Datum im Format "dd MMM yyyy" (z.B.  02 SEP 2006). Dieses Format wird auch von java unterstützt, und so dachte ich mir, ich muss das Rad ja nicht ein zweites mal erfinden und benutzte es. Nun will die Bibliothek das Monatskürzel in englisch haben ... und "mein Java" gibt es in deutsch aus - also statt OCT kommt jetzt OKT (der Fehler tritt jetzt erst auf, da die Monatskürzel sich nur in 4 Monaten unterscheiden) . ... ich hab als erstes an Stringersetzung gedacht ... aber damit würde ich mir ja neue Fehlerquellen einbauen.
Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich Java "sagen", dass ich die Ausgabe gern in englisch haben möchte?? ... für die Umwandlung Date -> String nehme ich die Klasse SimpleDateFormat:

```
SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat( "dd MMM yyyy" );
return sdf.format( date );
```


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Okt 2006)

Du mußt den anderen Konstruktor von SimpleDateFormat benutzen,
der noch einen Locale mitbekommt.
SimpleDateFormat(String pattern, Locale locale)
und diesem den Locale für englisch mitgeben (z.B. Locale.US)


----------



## me.toString (5. Okt 2006)

Dankeschön .... jetzt flutscht's wieder.


----------

